# Car Forums > Automotive News >  Corolla GR debuts Thursday 31st

## cam_wmh

Good on em for bringing it in. 

https://www.caranddriver.com/news/a3...release-date/?

Vimeo link, to the reveal.
https://vimeo.com/event/1928953?utm_...ccf4df0a1c0e0d

----------


## Disoblige

Glad they're bringing this engine over. It's just too bad this shell is meh. Whatever, let's see what it looks like.

Also this better have AWD like the Yaris or else they goofed.

----------


## ExtraSlow

sounds cool. Hope they make lots, hope they sell lots.

----------


## bjstare

> Glad they're bringing this engine over. It's just too bad this shell is meh. Whatever, let's see what it looks like.
> 
> Also this better have AWD like the Yaris or else they goofed.



If this doesn't have AWD, that will be a major facepalm.

----------


## DonJuan

I'm hoping for 4wd, leg room and not many go fast wings/badges.

----------


## heavyD

> Glad they're bringing this engine over. It's just too bad this shell is meh. Whatever, let's see what it looks like.
> 
> Also this better have AWD like the Yaris or else they goofed.



 :Confused:  It has "GR-FOUR" on the side skirts.

----------


## DonJuan

> It has "GR-FOUR" on the side skirts.



GT-Four might mean something, GR-Four might mean something else. I'm not trusting Toyota with ANY badging or nameplates after the BMW Supra.

----------


## Disoblige

> It has "GR-FOUR" on the side skirts.



It's true, it should have AWD. I am just wanting it confirmed.

----------


## C4S

Sweet! Hope that Toyota will use a better tune for it, close to 300HP. (many tuning for the Yaris GR to over 300 HP) And hope it is not too heavy and under $50K to start.  :thumbs up: 

I wonder how much "Markup" the dealer will charge .. $10k? 15K?  :Shock:

----------


## Buster

wasnt the Yaris based on the Corolla platform anyway?

----------


## flipstah

> Glad they're bringing this engine over. It's just too bad this shell is meh. Whatever, let's see what it looks like.
> 
> Also this better have AWD like the Yaris or else they goofed.



I've read some articles say GR-FOUR which confirms AWD. Probably Haldex FWD-bias but still AWD.

EDIT: 
@heavyD
 got it covered

----------


## ragu

I love wide fenders and manual. All the speculation on GR forum is that it’s same motor and AWD system as GR Yaris ie epic. It needs to be priced right in between GTI/ R… if it is then I’m definitely lining up.

----------


## pheoxs

If its actually turbo-awd it looks like I found a replacement for the fiesta. Always been sad there hasn't been any fun turbo-awd hatches besides the Focus RS / Golf R. Not excited to see pricing on it tho.

----------


## Twin_Cam_Turbo

I’m excited but unlikely to buy one because my other half won’t drive manual  :Frown:

----------


## heavyD

> I've read some articles say GR-FOUR which confirms AWD. Probably Haldex FWD-bias but still AWD.
> 
> EDIT: 
> @heavyD
>  got it covered



The base AWD system is a poor man's Haldex. In the UK the base model GR Yaris comes with this system. The circuit pack includes front and rear Torsen LSD's as that's the one to have. I imagine the GR Corolla will have this system either standard or optional. If not I'm out on this car.




> wasnt the Yaris based on the Corolla platform anyway?



Nope. The GR Yaris is built on Yaris platform but uses the rear subframe of the Corolla. This is what likely makes for a relatively easy transition to a Corolla GR.




> If its actually turbo-awd it looks like I found a replacement for the fiesta. Always been sad there hasn't been any fun turbo-awd hatches besides the Focus RS / Golf R. Not excited to see pricing on it tho.



Unfortunately I think it's going to be pricey as the GR Yaris with Circuit pack was priced similarly to the Civic Type R in the UK. I expect it will be in the range of $50k. Historically Toyota performance vehicles have always been priced a the top of their segments and I don't expect this to be any different.

----------


## Kloubek

Considering how much Demuro loved the Yaris GR, I'm hoping for similar results here. It's a shame it has to be put into something like a Corolla, but it fits the ethos for this kind of car.

As others are saying AWD is a must. Even if it's a basic system, I think the issue with these hot hatches like the GTI is getting grip to put the power down. It's the main reason I haven't actually bought the GTI in the past and have been toying with the idea of a Golf R.

----------


## DonJuan

> Unfortunately I think it's going to be pricey as the GR Yaris with Circuit pack was priced similarly to the Civic Type R in the UK. I expect it will be in the range of $50k. Historically Toyota performance vehicles have always been priced a the top of their segments and I don't expect this to be any different.



So what you're saying is if I want a GR Corolla, I'm gonna need to see $300 oil and not celebrate with triple meat subs. fuk

----------


## Disoblige

If this is $50k, hell no.

----------


## benyl

It's totally going to be $50K. Might even be $55K.

----------


## Ukyo8

> It's totally going to be $50K. Might even be $55K.



I think you're right, wouldn't be surprised at all

----------


## gpomp

Why will this be $50-55k when a WRX with basically the same specs is a $30-35k car?

----------


## bjstare

> If this is $50k, hell no.



There's a miniscule chance this comes in under $50k.

----------


## Buster

> Why will this be $50-55k when a WRX with basically the same specs is a $30-35k car?



Supply and demand.

----------


## DonJuan

> Why will this be $50-55k when a WRX with basically the same specs is a $30-35k car?



This may be a major selling point. Pay the extra 20k not to be associated with the Subie crowd.

*hits the vape* bro

----------


## benyl

inflation, chip shortage, China in lockdown again. Plenty of reasons for this to be expensive.

----------


## gpomp

WRX has a 6+ month wait, how much more exclusive do you want?

----------


## bjstare

> WRX has a 6+ month wait, how much more exclusive do you want?



Everything has a 6+ month wait thse days, doesn't it? 

I haven't researched this, but I assume the Corolla will be extremely limited in production #'s compared to a WRX.

----------


## ragu

> Why will this be $50-55k when a WRX with basically the same specs is a $30-35k car?



Unfortunately, This might be priced dumb high and still sell out. Just look at Civic Type R, it’s a beefed up Fiesta ST and selling for 4X the price…

----------


## rizfarmer

Anyone had any dealer conversations yet? I have and they know nothing, not taking deposits. Ive never been interested in a yet to be released car so dont know what to expect about securing an order. 




> Unfortunately, This might be priced dumb high and still sell out. Just look at Civic Type R, its a beefed up Fiesta ST and selling for 4X the price



Have you driven both? I guess beefed up is subjective but the type R and the Fist are in different leagues.

----------


## ragu

> Anyone had any dealer conversations yet? I have and they know nothing, not taking deposits. I’ve never been interested in a yet to be released car so don’t know what to expect about securing an order. 
> 
> 
> 
> Have you driven both? I guess ‘beefed up’ is subjective but the type R and the Fist are in different leagues.



Let me start by saying I love how CTR looks. I drove CTR one day, fiesta ST the next and back to CTR to really make up my mind. 

Once a performance car is FWD, it is only fun or maximizes it’s performance in certain conditions: no snow/ gravel etc etc. AWD can be a fun package year around and RWD is more fun in snow, with FWD 6 months of the year it’s just understeer. So, the issue is that CTR is a civic for most of the days in our climate. 

Don’t get me wrong. CTR is a great daily package but I couldn’t help but conclude it’s Fiesta’s bigger brother asking for 4x

----------


## Ukyo8

> Why will this be $50-55k when a WRX with basically the same specs is a $30-35k car?



WRX is a dinosaur, so can probably be built quite cheaply at this point, the new one has a new powertrain and new tech but they could never justify a big price hike with the new generation since the performance is almost identical to a 20 year old WRX.
You're going to see higher levels of performance with the new bespoke powertrain and AWD system in the GR Yaris/Corolla.

The new WRX has had a pretty salty welcome by the enthusiast community, while the GR Yaris has been the sweetheart of the automotive world since it came out with almost nothing but positive feedback from all reviewers.
A lot of hype around the new GR cars will allow them to get away with a higher price point.

----------


## rage2

> Why will this be $50-55k when a WRX with basically the same specs is a $30-35k car?



The GR Yaris is a.ready priced above the CTR in markets where both are available. GR Corolla will be even more than the Yaris. If anything I think it’ll be over 55k.

----------


## bjstare

> The GR Yaris is a.ready priced above the CTR in markets where both are available. GR Corolla will be even more than the Yaris. If anything I think it’ll be over 55k.



Yeah, I think a Focus RS had a similar target market to the GR Corolla. It isn't in the same ballpark as a WRX.

----------


## cyra1ax

My guess is it's going to be around $48k. IMO north of $50k will be a tough ask and it'll end up getting cross shopped against stuff like the A35 and Golf R/S3.

----------


## ExtraSlow

They are probably going to bring like 7 of these into the country, and they'll be bought by fanbois who don't cross-shop anything. The price isn't the limiting factor.

----------


## Buster

> The GR Yaris is a.ready priced above the CTR in markets where both are available. GR Corolla will be even more than the Yaris. If anything I think it’ll be over 55k.



they will sell out instantly at 55k.

This is currently a cult car for rich people to add to other much more expensive cars.

----------


## heavyD

> Why will this be $50-55k when a WRX with basically the same specs is a $30-35k car?



WRX has a basic Subaru AWD system shared with all Subaru's. Nothing special about it or worth an upcharge. The car is basically an Impreza with the engine out of an Outback. The top spec GR AWD system carries a two LSD's which cost $$ as well the G16 engine is assembled by hand at a dedicated Gazoo Racing line in Japan and a rare production car with ball bearing turbo compared to Subaru dime store boxer engine with paper ringlands, cheap rods and pistons. This car is on the level of the STI which has had no issue justifying $45k+ for years even with an antique engine that's almost 20 years old.

----------


## Disoblige

Ya you can't compare this car to a WRX, that's for sure.

Although, the fact that this comes to $55k is interesting to see when the RS is a better car overall even back in 2016 and cheaper. Glad I still have the RS  :Big Grin:

----------


## gpomp

GR Yaris - 257 hp, $55k
WRX - 271 hp, $30k
A35 AMG - 302 hp, $55k
Golf R - 315 hp, $45k
STI - 315 hp, $50k
Focus RS - 350 hp, $50k


Okay so this car will have ~260 hp and will sell for the same price if not more than 350 hp cars? Got it

----------


## bjstare

> Ya you can't compare this car to a WRX, that's for sure.
> 
> Although, the fact that this comes to $55k is interesting to see when the RS is a better car overall even back in 2016 and cheaper. Glad I still have the RS



Weren't RS's over $60k MSRP by the end of the production run?

----------


## Disoblige

> Weren't RS's over $60k MSRP by the end of the production run?



Mainly because of that LSD upgrade and some minor stuff in 2018 yeah. But 2016 and 2017 models could be had for $50-51k OTD pretty easily.

I also would think someone who bought a 2018 one may have haggled it down too as demand wasn't that great for it back then. Oh well, snooze ya lose.




> GR Yaris - 257 hp, $55k
> WRX - 271 hp, $30k
> A35 AMG - 302 hp, $55k
> Golf R - 315 hp, $45k
> STI - 315 hp, $50k
> Focus RS - 350 hp, $50k
> 
> 
> Okay so this car will have ~260 hp and will sell for the same price if not more than 350 hp cars? Got it



Well, I mean I could compare a Mustang to a BRZ too, so... Cars are more than price per HP.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Bring back the RS

----------


## heavyD

> GR Yaris - 257 hp, $55k
> WRX - 271 hp, $30k
> A35 AMG - 302 hp, $55k
> Golf R - 315 hp, $45k
> STI - 315 hp, $50k
> Focus RS - 350 hp, $50k
> 
> 
> Okay so this car will have ~260 hp and will sell for the same price if not more than 350 hp cars? Got it



The GR Corolla will likely get a HO 300 hp version of the G16.

----------


## killramos

How anyone buys this over an S4 for 60k is beyond me

----------


## pheoxs

If it's anywhere near 50k they lost me. No way a Corolla is STI/Focus RS money. Hell a Focus RS isn't even worth Focus RS money.

----------


## Twin_Cam_Turbo

I’m expecting $48-55k personally.

----------


## Pauly Boy

> Anyone had any dealer conversations yet? I have and they know nothing, not taking deposits. I’ve never been interested in a yet to be released car so don’t know what to expect about securing an order.



My bud at South Pointe said they were taking deposits to hold your name on their list - Then order based on that priority. But outside of that, they know nothing for allocation, price or delivery.

Hopefully there's more info tomorrow night from with the Toyota corporate reveal.

----------


## benyl

> How anyone buys this over an S4 for 60k is beyond me



The S4 is so bloated now. I mistake them for A6’s sometimes as they are so big.

----------


## killramos

A Corolla isn’t exactly drastically smaller

----------


## Buster

> If it's anywhere near 50k they lost me. No way a Corolla is STI/Focus RS money. Hell a Focus RS isn't even worth Focus RS money.



People are going to have to recalibrate what a $50k driving experience gets you.

----------


## killramos

> People are going to have to recalibrate what a $50k driving experience gets you.



People are going to need to recalibrate what a lot of life experiences cost.

Inflation is fun

----------


## Ukyo8

> How anyone buys this over an S4 for 60k is beyond me



Would never own an Audi outside of warranty nor deal with the maintenance costs, while being perfectly comfortable owning a Toyota outside of warranty.
I think a lot of people are in that camp which is also the reason why Toyotas hold their value so well while Audi's generally (not always) depreciate like a rock.

----------


## killramos

The whole “would never own it outside warranty” argument has basically 0 impact on a new car purchase.

Change my mind.

----------


## Disoblige

> The whole “would never own it outside warranty” argument has basically 0 impact on a new car purchase.
> 
> Change my mind.



It has a lot to do with buying a new car, lol. Most people aren't shakalaka.

----------


## killramos

I think people are a lot more like shakalaka than you might think

----------


## Buster

> People are going to need to recalibrate what a lot of life experiences cost.
> 
> Inflation is fun



troof

----------


## Disoblige

^^ That's just another way of saying when we're all old, we're going to be those old geezers going "back in my day.... xx only cost $xx"

And the younin's gonna tell us to STFU.

----------


## killramos

> ^^ That's just another way of saying when we're all old, we're going to be those old geezers going "back in my day.... xx only cost $xx"
> 
> And the younin's gonna tell us to STFU.



The youngin’s are going to be paying for all the stuff our generation and the generation before ours demanded the government buy us on the ol’ Visa card.

----------


## Buster

new car warranties are very expensive.

----------


## DonJuan

> The whole “would never own it outside warranty” argument has basically 0 impact on a new car purchase.
> 
> Change my mind.



Thought process when buying new car:

I plan on driving this car for next 6 years.

Or

Google, set alarm to get rid of this shit in 730 days; no snooze.

----------


## bjstare

> How anyone buys this over an S4 for 60k is beyond me



The two cars serve a nearly entirely different purpose. Off-warranty reliability notwithstanding (even though I think it is a factor), the S4 is basically a capable, comfortable, daily-driver sedan. The corolla is a rowdy hot-hatch tinker toy. I don't see how anyone would cross shop these cars on any basis except purely budget. Also, I haven't shopped for one, but isn't $60k a stripper model S4? Odds are, these won't even compete on price unless you look at the top model corolla with a market adjustment added, vs. a base S4.  :dunno:

----------


## killramos

Isn’t 55k the stripper model Corolla price?

If I’m not comparing stripper model to stripper model let me know

----------


## 90_Shelby

> This is currently a cult car for rich people to add to other much more expensive cars.



I clearly don't know enough about this car as I can't comprehend that statement and "Corolla" in the same breath.

----------


## Buster

> I clearly don't know enough about this car as I can't comprehend that statement and "Corolla" in the same breath.



people are spending $120k on Mustangs. $170k on Dodge Rams (lol). $220k on Caymans.

----------


## 90_Shelby

> people are spending $120k on Mustangs. $170k on Dodge Rams (lol). $220k on Caymans.



Correct, but I know what those options have to offer including copious amounts of horsepower. 

A 250 hp Corolla on the other hand? No comprende.

Doesn't the average Civic make about that much hp?

As mentioned, I'll have to read up on this car, I'm ignorant to what it has to offer.

----------


## Buster

> Correct, but I know what those options have to offer including copious amounts of horsepower. 
> 
> A 250 hp Corolla on the other hand? No comprende.
> 
> Doesn't the average Civic make about that much hp?
> 
> As mentioned, I'll have to read up on this car, I'm ignorant to what it has to offer.



It's basically what they are doing to bring the GR Yaris to NA. That car was a sensation. I think you do need to do some reading.  :Smilie:

----------


## flipstah

> Isn’t 55k the stripper model Corolla price?
> 
> If I’m not comparing stripper model to stripper model let me know



Is 'stripper model' expensive level or basic level? I'm lost.

----------


## Darkane

> Correct, but I know what those options have to offer including copious amounts of horsepower. 
> 
> A 250 hp Corolla on the other hand? No comprende.
> 
> Doesn't the average Civic make about that much hp?
> 
> As mentioned, I'll have to read up on this car, I'm ignorant to what it has to offer.



Civics don’t make than 200hp currently. An Si will run you 35-38 these days. 

Lol.

----------


## 90_Shelby

> Civics don’t make than 200hp currently. An Si will run you 35-38 these days. 
> 
> Lol.



I admit my ignorance.

According to google:

Civic SI - 200hp
Type R - 300hp

So a GR Corolla lands right in the middle?

Edit:

GR Yaris sounds convincingly bad ass. Assuming the recipe is the same for the Corolla and not another Integra, sounds pretty bad ass. I'll wait for the reveal.

https://www.motortrend.com/reviews/2...review-photos/

----------


## ExtraSlow

> new car warranties are very expensive.



Underrated comment.

----------


## riander5

> The whole would never own it outside warranty argument has basically 0 impact on a new car purchase.
> 
> Change my mind.



I own two german cars outside of warranty.

AMA

----------


## Inzane

> based on the Corolla's hatchback bodystyle, *but with extra vents, scoops,* and larger wheels and tires that will ensure it looks leaner and meaner



In other words, it's going to look like ass. I guess we'll see tomorrow.

----------


## killramos

> I own two german cars outside of warranty.
> 
> AMA



Did you buy them new?

----------


## benyl

> I own two german cars outside of warranty.
> 
> AMA



I’ve owned 4 Germans out of warranty. Did no repairs on any of them. Probably was pushing my luck. 

I know my C63 has transmission problems soon after the next owner got it. $12k in cost for certified pre owned warranty company. 

It’s a roll of the dice.

----------


## pheoxs

The landing page is up now. 300hp / 273 ftlbs which is a bit of a bump over the yaris.

https://staging.toyota.com/upcoming-vehicles/grcorolla/

----------


## ragu

That looks epic.

----------


## cyra1ax

Everything seems to check out...only thing left is the price now.

----------


## heavyD

I'm so glad I put money down last year on one of these as the launch edition with CF roof looks like the one to get.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

That picture looks very good.

----------


## Disoblige

Ooooooh, sweet.

----------


## bjstare

> I'm so glad I put money down last year on one of these as the launch edition with CF roof looks like the one to get.



This is the first car I've seen in a long time that I'm disappointed I will probably miss out on.

----------


## riander5

> Did you buy them new?



I did not

- - - Updated - - -




> Ive owned 4 Germans out of warranty. Did no repairs on any of them. Probably was pushing my luck. 
> 
> I know my C63 has transmission problems soon after the next owner got it. $12k in cost for certified pre owned warranty company. 
> 
> Its a roll of the dice.



Im hoping a bmw b58 / zf8 speed is at least one solid combo I won't have to have too many concerns about

----------


## Twin_Cam_Turbo

I put my name on the list this morning, just waiting for them to call for the deposit.

----------


## DonJuan

I already broke the news to the wife that we might need to replace my daily with a sensible 4dr Corolla hatchback.  :Burn Out: 

Need to do something about that honeycomb black lower grill insert. It's the only thing detracting me from the car thus far.

----------


## Pauly Boy

Looks pretty good. Need that price though.

I'm on the South Pointe list - Let's hope I can get out the door for under $50k

----------


## Buster

good for you guys for actually pulling the trigger.

I think you're going to be really happy with this car.

----------


## riander5

This car looks sweet. I wonder if it will do the Civic Type R LE appreciation... maybe need to wait for the special edition

----------


## Buster

> This car looks sweet. I wonder if it will do the Civic Type R LE appreciation... maybe need to wait for the special edition



Depends on how they price it.  :Smilie: 

This car is 100x more desirable than the CTR, IMO.

----------


## Twin_Cam_Turbo

I’m excited. The fiancé is on board even though she won’t drive it. She’s going to take my bmw most likely and this may or may not replace my FRS.

----------


## riander5

> Depends on how they price it. 
> 
> This car is 100x more desirable than the CTR, IMO.



Definitely. I wonder what a monster the CTR would have been if they slapped some decent AWD on it. Even as boy racer as it looks, I still like em.

----------


## Pauly Boy

> good for you guys for actually pulling the trigger.
> 
> I think you're going to be really happy with this car.



I'd like to go more upscale, but everything else is so damn boring & since I still need 4 doors for the immediate future until the kids are older... This fits the bill and ticks all my boxes - Manual, 250hp+, AWD, hatch/wagon. Assuming the price is right, let's hope I get one, there's like 10 people in front of me, lol.

----------


## ragu

Same here. 10 ahead of me. This will be perfect add to Evo X for winter daily.

- - - Updated - - -




> Definitely. I wonder what a monster the CTR would have been if they slapped some decent AWD on it. Even as boy racer as it looks, I still like em.



Yes - this is the problem with CTR. In our climate it is civic for 6 months of the year, and for the other 6 months there are better replacements.



What do you think starting price would be? I'm guessing $40-45k. Right in between GR86 and Supra. This can't go to Supra pricing...

----------


## gpomp

Fiesta front leg room: 42.2”
Corolla front leg room: 42.0”
Fiesta rear leg room: 31.2”
Corolla rear leg room: 29.9”

Good luck fitting anything in these rear seats.

----------


## 90_Shelby

> Fiesta front leg room: 42.2”
> Corolla front leg room: 42.0”
> Fiesta rear leg room: 31.2”
> Corolla rear leg room: 29.9”
> 
> Good luck fitting anything in these rear seats.



Trackhawk front leg room: 40.3”
Trackhawk rear leg room: 38.6”


Problem solved.

----------


## killramos

It’s so simple!

----------


## dimi

Well, definitely questioning the Golf R deposit. Not that I would actually get either one in the next year and a half anyway.

----------


## bjstare

> Well, definitely questioning the Golf R deposit. Not that I would actually get either one in the next year and a half anyway.



No question required. This is a more desirable car than the golf R in every respect  :ROFL!:

----------


## ercchry

As long as it doesn’t eat turbos like the new tundra  :ROFL!:

----------


## Tik-Tok

> As long as it doesn’t eat turbos like the new tundra



The faster it eats a turbo, the faster it gets a bigger, better turbo.

----------


## Redlined_8000

I am really liking the looks of this thing. And if it has the same driving dynamics of the Yaris GR I imagine it will be really fun. Surprised they managed to hit the 300hp mark from a 1.6L 3Cyl that is pretty awesome. Only thing im thinking of is how will the boost lag be on that motor especially in Calgary elevation. Probably wont have full boost till 3500 at least.

----------


## schocker

Even better than I was expecting, do want.

----------


## bjstare

> I am really liking the looks of this thing. And if it has the same driving dynamics of the Yaris GR I imagine it will be really fun. Surprised they managed to hit the 300hp mark from a 1.6L 3Cyl that is pretty awesome. Only thing im thinking of is how will the boost lag be on that motor especially in Calgary elevation. Probably wont have full boost till 3500 at least.



Mercedes gets 415hp out of a 2L. Has plenty of lag, I assume this will be no different. Seeing decent power somewhere in the 3k range is probably a fair guess.

----------


## Darkane

> I admit my ignorance.
> 
> According to google:
> 
> Civic SI - 200hp
> Type R - 300hp
> 
> So a GR Corolla lands right in the middle?
> 
> ...



I wasnt trying to condescend or anything, its hard to express intent with text. My bad. 

But yeah, pricing to hp for Honda isnt great these days. 

The new type R will be out next, I can imagine itll be 52-55k. Crazy stuff

----------


## rizfarmer

> I already broke the news to the wife that we might need to replace my daily with a sensible 4dr Corolla hatchback. 
> 
> Need to do something about that honeycomb black lower grill insert. It's the only thing detracting me from the car thus far.



I think your strategy is likely well used. All I have to manage now is explaining why this Corolla costs $15k more than that one over there.

----------


## Tik-Tok

> I think your strategy is likely well used. All I have to manage now is explaining why this Corolla costs $15k more than that one over there.



Inflation, chip shortages, supply demand...

Just don't show her the price of the other Corollas

----------


## Twin_Cam_Turbo

Just watched the reveal. I really hope I can get a 2023 Circuit with the carbon roof.

----------


## ragu

> Just watched the reveal. I really hope I can get a 2023 Circuit with the carbon roof.



I think that guy will be over $50k? Core being $40k?

----------


## Twin_Cam_Turbo

> I think that guy will be over $50k? Core being $40k?



I’d assume 45k base and 55-60k for the Circuit more likely.

----------


## ragu

> I’d assume 45k base and 55-60k for the Circuit more likely.



What was the difference other than aesthetics (roof, hood, spoiler)?

----------


## Twin_Cam_Turbo

> What was the difference other than aesthetics (roof, hood, spoiler)?



Circuit has larger brakes, the “forged” carbon roof and some minor other things in the interior iirc. The carbon roof is important to me for whatever reason my mind has decided.

----------


## ragu

> Circuit has larger brakes, the “forged” carbon roof and some minor other things in the interior iirc. The carbon roof is important to me for whatever reason my mind has decided.



My stream was cutting cutting in and out but I thought I heard something about LSD?

----------


## Twin_Cam_Turbo

> My stream was cutting cutting in and out but I thought I heard something about LSD?



It sounds like the diffs and brakes will be an option package for the base car.

----------


## HiSpec

The diff, tech and cold weather package will be an option for the Core trim.

The Circuit edition will be a launch exclusive edition

https://www.grcorollaforum.com/threa...r-corolla.230/

----------


## ragu

Ok. 

Base car (core) gets open diff. 

Base with perf package gets front and rear LSD + brakes. 

Circuit gets all that plus carbon roof, vented hood and spoiler.

----------


## Pauly Boy

The big issue for me is it sounds like the only way to get leather seats is the circuit edition which is gonna be big $$$...

The other bells and whistles (along with the grey colour) are nice to haves just not sure if they justify the price, but man, cloth seats are horrible with kids. Never again.

----------


## ragu

> The big issue for me is it sounds like the only way to get leather seats is the circuit edition which is gonna be big $$$...
> 
> The other bells and whistles (along with the grey colour) are nice to haves just not sure if they justify the price, but man, cloth seats are horrible with kids. Never again.



I’ve got cloth in Evo X. After a certain age it’s back to normal. I think base in red with performance pack will do it for me.

----------


## Gman.45

Twin Cam, congrats, I would have pulled the trigger myself, but the missus gets her 2022 BRZ next week, and I've spent way to long checking out used M2s to throw the towel in on that now, but in the near future one of these Corolla GRs will be mine, even if it's just for a season or two. What a great car.

----------


## Twin_Cam_Turbo

> Twin Cam, congrats, I would have pulled the trigger myself, but the missus gets her 2022 BRZ next week, and I've spent way to long checking out used M2s to throw the towel in on that now, but in the near future one of these Corolla GRs will be mine, even if it's just for a season or two. What a great car.



Yeah I think a bunch of us on here will get our hands on these. I just didn’t feel sold on the 2022 86, love the engine but the rest of the car wasn’t worth the premium over my 2013.

----------


## bjstare

I think base with perf pack is the way to go. 

Leather seats are worse than cloth in every single way, except for cleaning up after kid spills. I’d love to have cloth seats.

----------


## Buster

> Circuit has larger brakes, the “forged” carbon roof and some minor other things in the interior iirc. The carbon roof is important to me for whatever reason my mind has decided.



is it exposed forged carbon? forged carbon is heinous.

----------


## Twin_Cam_Turbo

> is it exposed forged carbon? forged carbon is heinous.



Yeah it’s like a mini Huracan Performante. I don’t like the look but I like the exclusivity.

----------


## Buster

> Yeah it’s like a mini Huracan Performante. I don’t like the look but I like the exclusivity.



you could wrap it after?

Forged carbon will be one of those things we laugh at in the near future.

----------


## Twin_Cam_Turbo

> you could wrap it after?
> 
> Forged carbon will be one of those things we laugh at in the near future.



I’d probably wrap it in black or body color. Kinda like the GR Yaris roof that comes wrapped from oem.

----------


## Buster

> I’d probably wrap it in black or body color. Kinda like the GR Yaris roof that comes wrapped from oem.



black would be nice...body color would probably look sketch tho

----------


## pheoxs

So no pricing today? That blows

----------


## rage2

Forged carbon looks good on watches. That’s about it.

----------


## cam_wmh

Good on Toyota, for nailing this. Hope you all get allocated one.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Let's see how many land here.

----------


## heavyD

Yeah CF weave looks beautiful but forged CF looks like an unfinished construction material. I have never understood why people in the automotive world think it looks good. That said I still want the CF roof.

----------


## bjstare

Any indication of how long they'll make this? Assume it'll be longer than a 1 year run, at least a few years like we got for the Focus RS hopefully.

----------


## DonJuan

I actually like this ALOT. I thing the base + perf + and tech/cold weather pack is for me. Even the wing etc on the circuit edition is nice. Waiting on colours. I'm thinking black or a dark blue.

I hope this starts a trend from other manufacturers. This needs more competition.

----------


## ragu

> I actually like this ALOT. I thing the base + perf + and tech/cold weather pack is for me. Even the wing etc on the circuit edition is nice. Waiting on colours. I'm thinking black or a dark blue.
> 
> I hope this starts a trend from other manufacturers. This needs more competition.



No blue.

Base (Core) = white, black, red
Top (Circuit) = white, red, silver

----------


## DonJuan

> No blue.
> 
> Base (Core) = white, black, red
> Top (Circuit) = white, red, silver



Damn. I was hoping for this blue.

----------


## Pauly Boy

> Any indication of how long they'll make this? Assume it'll be longer than a 1 year run, at least a few years like we got for the Focus RS hopefully.



Not yet, I would assume for a couple years at least - At least until the next gen comes along.

Apparently I'm the only one who likes fine Corinthian leather here, lol.

----------


## gpomp

> So no pricing today? That blows



C&D is estimating low 30's USD so maybe around 40 CAD if they're right?

----------


## Xamim

I think the forged carbon looks way better than the tacky CF wrap they put on the Yaris. If it ends up being wrapped in the same stuff, then I'd peel it off and XPEL it or just do black.

----------


## DonJuan

> C&D is estimating low 30's USD so maybe around 40 CAD if they're right?



I saw a $37k CAD estimate also for Core (some blog). IF this is true, there's gonna be lineups.

----------


## Pauly Boy

> C&D is estimating low 30's USD so maybe around 40 CAD if they're right?






> I saw a $37k CAD estimate also for Core (some blog). IF this is true, there's gonna be lineups.



No way it'll be that cheap.

----------


## Buster

> I think the forged carbon looks way better than the tacky CF wrap they put on the Yaris. If it ends up being wrapped in the same stuff, then I'd peel it off and XPEL it or just do black.



exposed carbon on the exterior of a car is played out and tacky. It will be looked at like the body cladding of our era.

----------


## gpomp

> exposed carbon on the exterior of a car is played out and tacky. It will be looked at like the body cladding of our era.



But how else will other people know you paid extra for it?

----------


## spikerS

> No way it'll be that cheap.



Am I the only one who thinks that >$30k for a base model Carolla is nuts? I mean, it's a Carolla...Car pricing is nuts these days...

----------


## Buster

> Am I the only one who thinks that >$30k for a base model Carolla is nuts? I mean, it's a Carolla...Car pricing is nuts these days...



base corollas are $19k or something

----------


## killramos

> But how else will other people know you paid extra for it?



Im sure there will be some circuit launch edition stickers from Ali express soon

----------


## ExtraSlow

> Am I the only one who thinks that >$30k for a base model Carolla is nuts? I mean, it's a Carolla...Car pricing is nuts these days...



Go back to your comments on used truck pricing in my threads too. You've been out of touch with a lot of the vehicle market for a while. You are very much entering "old man yells at clouds" territory here buddy.

- - - Updated - - -

As for Carbon Fiber, I say that places where it serves an engineering purpose, it's good and can be exposed in whatever finish best suits that engineering purpose. Carbon Fiber as a styling element was ALWAYS tacky.

----------


## Xamim

> exposed carbon on the exterior of a car is played out and tacky. It will be looked at like the body cladding of our era.



Agree to disagree  :dunno: 

I'd rather not have a roof that looks like I bought a roll of CF wrap from ebay/amazon. Don't like the forged carbon? Wrap it in black/body colour, just get rid of the fake CF wrap.

----------


## Pauly Boy

Wrap entire car in Inozetecs celestial unicorn like me and problem solved.

----------


## spikerS

> Go back to your comments on used truck pricing in my threads too. You've been out of touch with a lot of the vehicle market for a while. You are very much entering "old man yells at clouds" territory here buddy.



I knew truck pricing was whack, it's what enabled me to get such a nice new truck that otherwise I probably couldn't afford comfortably. 

I didn't really realize this was happening to econo boxes too like the Carolla, even a special edition one. That's nuts.

----------


## 90_Shelby

Anybody know a good place to get my entire Jeep wrapped in forged carbon, I'm planning to park it in front of Buster's house for the summer.

Once recommendations are made, I will then tell you that all of those places are a rip off and I'll just do it myself.

Thanks for the help.

----------


## pheoxs

Focus ST was 32k wasn’t it? So ~40k seems plausible. Still expensive for a Corolla but decent.

----------


## ercchry

> I knew truck pricing was whack, it's what enabled me to get such a nice new truck that otherwise I probably couldn't afford comfortably. 
> 
> I didn't really realize this was happening to econo boxes too like the Carolla, even a special edition one. That's nuts.



Ffs… this is a carolla, the car is a Corolla!

----------


## Ukyo8

> Focus ST was 32k wasn’t it? So ~40k seems plausible. Still expensive for a Corolla but decent.



Also inflation plays a massive factor, $32K was a lot more money in 2013 when the Focus ST came out in 2013

----------


## Buster

"What's a roof?"

- 
@rage2

----------


## LilDrunkenSmurf

If the circuit edition is <50k, I might have to put my name down.

----------


## Pauly Boy

This car is arguably on par with the Evo, STI, RS & Golf R - All of which were $40-50k rockets based on lowly econoboxes.

I'm not sure why or how (ON A CAR FORUM no less) people are shocked this thing is going to cost this much...

----------


## Buster

Other than maybe ground clearance issues, these cars are perfect for Calgary.

----------


## JRSC00LUDE

> I didn't really realize this was happening to econo boxes too like the Carolla, even a special edition one. That's nuts.



Corolla's start at $23,000, that's so far from "whack" they couldn't see each other through the Webb.

And this is 300hp, AWD with adjustable torque distribution and a dozen other things that far remove it from the econobox label. Matlock reruns seem more your speed these days!

----------


## LilDrunkenSmurf

Man, those fancy VW Beetles with that funny "porsha" shield logo sure is expensive, That's not a car of the people!

----------


## ExtraSlow

> "What's a roof?"
> 
> - 
> @rage2



Some kinda mechanical air scarf.

----------


## bjstare

> As for Carbon Fiber, I say that places where it serves an engineering purpose, it's good and can be exposed in whatever finish best suits that engineering purpose. Carbon Fiber as a styling element was ALWAYS tacky.



Idk, it has it's place in both IMO. Carbon fiber is nice to look at, so for interior trim I think it serves a purpose. Better than piano black or brushed aluminum. And a carbon fiber roof is definitely an engineering purpose, removing weight from the highest part of the car is a great idea.

Weave > forged carbon, but I think they're both nice to look at. I'm not rich enough to scoff at either one.

----------


## Tik-Tok

Hail has entered the chat

----------


## Twin_Cam_Turbo

> "What's a roof?"
> 
> - 
> @rage2



I saw him enjoying his air scarf at high speed on Bow trail a few minutes ago.

----------


## Ukyo8

> Hail has entered the chat



I wonder how it would hold up. Back in 2015 our dealership got hit with a massive hail storm that caused $10,000-$20,000 worth of damage per vehicle, while our composite and plastic C7 Corvettes that are parked outside didn't have a mark on them.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> Ffs this is a carolla, the car is a Corolla!
> Pic



This was a worthwhile corollary to the discussion.

----------


## dimi

I'm thinking it's going to start at 45k base + 5k for circuit pack, right in line with its competitors. That's not a bad price. This is basically your last chance at owning a turbo, 6mt, awd with proper diffs, before everything inevitably goes electric.

----------


## ragu

> I'm thinking it's going to start at 45k base + 5k for circuit pack, right in line with its competitors. That's not a bad price. This is basically your last chance at owning a turbo, 6mt, awd with proper diffs, before everything inevitably goes electric.



Unpopular opinion. Nothing is going electric at the pace people think. Will manufacturers keep aiming for more efficiency? Yes! 

I think we might be in for an era (2020-30) where manufacturers actually try to make fun cars.

----------


## rage2

> I saw him enjoying his air scarf at high speed on Bow trail a few minutes ago.



Haha busted.

----------


## JRSC00LUDE

> Haha busted.



Bustered really....

----------


## killramos

Kinky

----------


## Xtrema

> Unpopular opinion. Nothing is going electric at the pace people think. Will manufacturers keep aiming for more efficiency? Yes! 
> 
> I think we might be in for an era (2020-30) where manufacturers actually try to make fun cars.



I don't think GR Corolla will exist if they don't have to build GR Yaris for WRC. Honda was only able to move ~50K CTRs so far. If Toyota can do the same next 5 years, it may at least recover some cost dumped into the GR Yaris project.

I think this fun car is an exception, not the rule.

----------


## rage2

> I don't think GR Corolla will exist if they don't have to build GR Yaris for WRC. Honda was only able to move ~50K CTRs so far. If Toyota can do the same next 5 years, it may at least recover some cost dumped into the GR Yaris project.
> 
> I think this fun car is an exception, not the rule.



I’d say they recovered the costs of the GR Yaris already as part of the rally1 budget. GR corolla is just printing money and great branding exercise. 

Toyota is planning on 8k production per year, 6k this year due to late start.

----------


## Inzane

> No question required. This is a more desirable car than the golf R in every respect



How do you figure that?

----------


## ragu

> How do you figure that?



Golf R has a reputation for being too precise for what it is ie less fun. This isn’t. Plus, it’a a brand new car from a manufacturer that has a reputation for reliability (albeit on the basis of boring cars).

----------


## 90_Shelby

> How do you figure that?



I'm wondering if this thing will end up as a great drivers car but a brutal daily driver and more of a boy racer car. One of the reasons the Golf R is favoured by many over the Evo, STI, and Focus RS.

----------


## Buster

Someone show BMW this Corolla so they can see how to properly integrate a fender flare into a rear door. Looking at you m3

----------


## heavyD

> Someone show BMW this Corolla so they can see how to properly integrate a fender flare into a rear door. Looking at you m3



Not sure if a tacking on a plastic flare to a door is what you want to see at the cost of the M3.

----------


## ragu

> Not sure if a tacking on a plastic flare to a door is what you want to see at the cost of the M3.



Agree. They need to blend this in like Evo X rear door. It’s cheaper and no one understands cost like Toyota so we get plastic duct taped to rear door.

----------


## bjstare

> How do you figure that?



Well it depends on use case. I’d bet this is way more fun as a toy, and probably marginally worse at being a DD than the golf. Plus, given the golf R value prop is being a good daily driver, they really kneecapped the new one it by giving it an awful user interface.

And I know people here don’t give a shit about reliability for some reason, but I bet the Corolla is going to be much more reliable in the long term. 

The only reason to get a golf R over this is if a person can’t drive stick, imo.

----------


## brucebanner

> Well it depends on use case. I’d bet this is way more fun as a toy, and probably marginally worse at being a DD than the golf. Plus, given the golf R value prop is being a good daily driver, they really kneecapped the new one it by giving it an awful user interface.
> 
> And I know people here don’t give a shit about reliability for some reason, but I bet the Corolla is going to be much more reliable in the long term. 
> 
> The only reason to get a golf R over this is if a person can’t drive stick, imo.



Subjective but I also the the R looks better.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> ...
> 
> And I know people here dont give a shit about reliability for some reason, but I bet the Corolla is going to be much more reliable in the long term...



Amen!
Ferrari is always an option for those who crave something unreliable. No interior lighting required as the Check Engine Light will always be on.

----------


## Kg810

> Not sure if a tacking on a plastic flare to a door is what you want to see at the cost of the M3.



Lol I was gonna say. In what world is this considered properly integrated? This is probably the worst part of the car, aside from maybe the triple exhaust.

----------


## cam_wmh

> Not sure if a tacking on a plastic flare to a door is what you want to see at the cost of the M3.



this.

----------


## Buster

> Not sure if a tacking on a plastic flare to a door is what you want to see at the cost of the M3.



Actually, you are right. 

They both look bad, but for different reasons.

It's hard to do fender flares on four door cars.

----------


## killramos

Tacked in plastic. Pretending the flare isn’t there.

6 of one half dozen of another. Man every time I look at the M3 I find something new I dislike.

----------


## speedog

Plastic cladding, are they trying to build the next Aztek?

----------


## ExtraSlow

> Plastic cladding, are they trying to build the next Aztek?



Like

----------


## Buster

> Plastic cladding, are they trying to build the next Aztek?



plastic cladding is everywhere nowadays.

Sometimes it's just black. Other times it's carbon fibre.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> plastic cladding is everywhere nowadays.
> 
> Sometimes it's just black. Other times it's carbon fibre.



But when it's srs bidness, it's #ForgedCarbon

----------


## Buster

> But when it's srs bidness, it's #ForgedCarbon



I assume forged carbon is cheaper, which is why the auto business is pushing it.

----------


## killramos

My understanding is it’s easier to form into different shapes than sheets of weave. Some potential weight savings.

Calling it forged is hilarious. It’s just chunks of carbon material pressed into resin instead of llarge sheets of carbon pressed into resin.

I don’t hate the look as much as you do. But let’s call a spade a spade.

----------


## Buster

> My understanding is it’s easier to form into different shapes than sheets of weave. Some potential weight savings.
> 
> Calling it forged is hilarious. It’s just chunks of carbon material pressed into resin instead of llarge sheets of carbon pressed into resin.
> 
> I don’t hate the look as much as you do. But let’s call a spade a spade.



im sure they could make it look flat black instead of whatever that chunky nonsense is. But I also bet they don't want to because then it would look exactly like what it is: plastic.

----------


## killramos

Sure. It’s called paint

----------


## Buster

> Sure. It’s called paint



Your genius is under rated

----------


## finboy

If everyone could buy base + perf in white and be ready to sell on here in 4-5 years that would be great.

----------


## Disoblige

> If everyone could buy base + perf in white and be ready to sell on here in 4-5 years that would be great.



Ill keep it stored properly and sell u for 50% above MSRP.

----------


## finboy

> Ill keep it stored properly and sell u for 50% above MSRP.



The ol BAT strategy I see

If they make a hakone edition I might have to finally pay more that 4 figures for a car

----------


## riander5

> The ol BAT strategy I see
> 
> If they make a hakone edition I might have to finally pay more that 4 figures for a car



Wow that is a good looking car, green and gold can almost never disappoint in my eyes.

One thing I think this corolla missed is the drift mode. I think the drift mode the Golf R has seems pretty sweet (I cant remember if its full RWD or just a big RWD bias but either way). Just like the new M3 and mercs 4matic+.

----------


## flipstah

> Lol I was gonna say. In what world is this considered properly integrated? This is probably the worst part of the car, aside from maybe the triple exhaust.
> 
> Attachment 105527



Haaaa joke's on you. People pay money to get this done for RWB or Rocket Bunny.

----------


## bjstare

> Haaaa joke's on you. People pay money to get this done for RWB or Rocket Bunny.



No, the joke is definitely on those people. Rocket bunny and LBW are the goddamn worst. RWB is a close 3rd.

----------


## finboy

> Wow that is a good looking car, green and gold can almost never disappoint in my eyes.
> 
> One thing I think this corolla missed is the drift mode. I think the drift mode the Golf R has seems pretty sweet (I cant remember if its full RWD or just a big RWD bias but either way). Just like the new M3 and mercs 4matic+.



If reviews are right, sport mode (70% rear torque bias) plus hand brake to initiate (slips rear diff similar to Subaru) should get you in the ballpark.

----------


## Buster

> No, the joke is definitely on those people. Rocket bunny and LWB are the goddamn worst. RWB is a close 3rd.




i dont even know what that is.

----------


## bjstare

> i dont even know what that is.



A bunch of companies that hack up cars, then bolt on plastic widebody kits with exposed hardware and put on a set of 14" wide wheels with 100mm of negative offset.. And charge a lot of money for the privilege.

----------


## ercchry

I’ll just leave this here:

----------


## Buster

> A bunch of companies that hack up cars, then bolt on plastic widebody kits with exposed hardware and put on a set of 14" wide wheels with 100mm of negative offset.. And charge a lot of money for the privilege.



oh is the lwb liberty walk? That shit?

----------


## killramos

> I’ll just leave this here:



That’s almost so bad it’s good.

Almost.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

That makes me immediately very angry.
It looks like something that would be on _Is It Cake?_

----------


## bjstare

> oh is the lwb liberty walk? That shit?



I typo’d, I meant lbw. But yes, liberty walk. Crazy to me that someone would buy a Ferrari and do that to it. Definitely a case of money>taste.

----------


## Buster

> I typo’d, I meant lbw. But yes, liberty walk. Crazy to me that someone would buy a Ferrari and do that to it. Definitely a case of money>taste.



isnt that the point? They know it looks like shit, but that's the flex.

----------


## nicknolte

300hp out of a 3 cylinder in a consumer-grade car. Props to Toyota for finally giving the people what they want, but what's the over/under on GRs living long enough to see 4th/5th/6th owners...?

----------


## DonJuan

I've been looking at that F355 for 10 mins now... I don't even know what that is or what it's supposed to do... other than confuse.

----------


## finboy

> 300hp out of a 3 cylinder in a consumer-grade car. Props to Toyota for finally giving the people what they want, but what's the over/under on GRs living long enough to see 4th/5th/6th owners...?



Better than Subaru/mitsu

----------


## bjstare

> 300hp out of a 3 cylinder in a consumer-grade car. Props to Toyota for finally giving the people what they want, but what's the over/under on GRs living long enough to see 4th/5th/6th owners...?



If Mercedes can get >400hp from a 2l four that lasts 150k km, surely Toyota can do something similar.

----------


## ercchry

> I typo’d, I meant lbw. But yes, liberty walk. Crazy to me that someone would buy a Ferrari and do that to it. Definitely a case of money>taste.



Or a case of rendering > most of all ya’ll eyeballs  :ROFL!:

----------


## ExtraSlow

I strongly support people spending large sums of money on wild customs, especially if they are not to my taste. That is good shit.

----------


## bjstare

> Or a case of rendering > most of all ya’ll eyeballs



Hey, don't lump me in with them. I simply said bolt on aftermarket fender flares are stupid.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> I typod, I meant lbw. But yes, liberty walk. Crazy to me that someone would buy a Ferrari and do that to it. Definitely a case of money>taste.



Isn't this the 780Tuners "owner" guy's car? A Liberty Walk Maserati with chunks cut out and stickers?
http://avantgardemotorsports.com/?po...liberty-walk-2

----------


## finboy

> Isn't this the 780Tuners "owner" guy's car? A Liberty Walk Maserati with chunks cut out and stickers?
> http://avantgardemotorsports.com/?po...liberty-walk-2



Great way to turn a $30k car into a $15k car?

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

The 8's in the price make me feel an irrational compulsion to purchase it.

----------


## Buster

> Great way to turn a $30k car into a $15k car?



You have given out too much Reputation in the last 24 hours, try again later.

----------


## finboy

Render stollen from Reddit, dooooo it Toyota

Curious if 
@Redlyne_mr2
 has any details on the cars yet?

----------


## killramos

How many siennas do you need to buy to be able to buy one of these?

----------


## Disoblige

> How many siennas do you need to buy to be able to buy one of these?



0.5. Sienna is expensive.

----------


## rage2

> Great way to turn a $30k car into a $15k car?



Wish this was the case. I like liberty walk cars. I’d drive this shit everywhere, even to Safeway to pick up eggs.

----------


## killramos

That is dreadful

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

Imagine a Safeway _without_ speed bumps!

----------


## rage2

> That is dreadful



If I had known you guys would end up being such bitches, I would’ve opened the parenting forum.

----------


## 90_Shelby

> If I had known you guys would end up being such bitches, I would’ve opened the parenting forum.



You can send most of the Glencoe club comments that way as well. Yikes!

----------


## ExtraSlow

> If I had known you guys would end up being such bitches, I would’ve opened the parenting forum.



***pops head up ***

----------


## finboy

Do like

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> If I had known you guys would end up being such bitches, I wouldve opened the parenting forum.



Maybe if Beyond was a powerhouse website like 780tUnErS.com you could afford one and get out of Seto's shadow.


RoFL! I keed, I keed!

----------


## Buster

Wtf is 780tuners?

----------


## killramos

Sounds like some Edmonton nonsense.

----------


## Tik-Tok

> Wtf is 780tuners?



It was like PerformanceShop but for Edmonton.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> Wtf is 780tuners?



It died, but before it died it was essentially just a bunch of fgts.
https://forums.beyond.ca/threads/113...ight=780tuners

----------


## killramos

^ I think a few pages of that irreparably damaged my brain.

----------


## zechs

> If I had known you guys would end up being such bitches, I would’ve opened the parenting forum.



Never felt compelled to have a signature before. Thanks rage

----------


## LilDrunkenSmurf

> Curious if @Redlyne_mr2 has any details on the cars yet?



That's who I called to put my deposit down for one.

----------


## finboy

More fun with renders

----------


## ragu

> That's who I called to put my deposit down for one.



I’m up in the waiting list but sales mgr said even if you get one, get ready for 3-4yr.

----------


## LilDrunkenSmurf

Similarly, I was told to hope for 2024.

----------


## killramos

Maybe it will never show up and the whole thing is a scam to generate showroom traffic and fill out the Rolodex.

That would be hilarious

----------


## Buster

Good for you guys for waiting around years for a car.

I'd just move on to other things.

----------


## ExtraSlow

> Maybe it will never show up and the whole thing is a scam to generate showroom traffic and fill out the Rolodex.
> 
> That would be hilarious



Even if it shows up that is totally the point. Limited production halo cars are marketing exercises.

----------


## bjstare

> Good for you guys for waiting around years for a car.
> 
> I'd just move on to other things.



The two options aren’t mutually exclusive. Move onto something else for a year or two (or three) until the Corolla arrives. Then decide whether you still want the Corolla or not.

----------


## killramos

> Even if it shows up that is totally the point. Limited production halo cars are marketing exercises.



It reminds me of those early 2000’s Honda commercials with a guy reving a Honda branded F1 car saying “what a machine”, salesman remarks it’s only $3MM.

Then they switch frame to a crv or something for 30 grand and say, well this must be pretty similar.

Tbh that is Hondas entire marketing strategy, bait and switch with shit that isn’t for sale.

Toyota, not much better.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Buuuuuttt, does it come in blue?

- - - Updated - - -

It's also been the BMW strategy for my entire lifetime. Very effective at selling "m-performance appearance packages" for mommy-mobiles. It's basically the whole car industry.

----------


## bjstare

> Buuuuuttt, does it come in blue?
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> It's also been the BMW strategy for my entire lifetime. Very effective at selling "m-performance appearance packages" for mommy-mobiles. It's basically the whole car industry.



Yeah this isn't a Honda or Toyota thing. This is an automaker thing. I'd wager it's a large portion of the reason racing even exists as we know it. If all automakers pulled their $$ out of racing, it would probably look a lot different.

----------


## Buster

> The two options aren’t mutually exclusive. Move onto something else for a year or two (or three) until the Corolla arrives. Then decide whether you still want the Corolla or not.



You can do this of course.

But peak excitement over this car is now, and will last about 6 months. Then excitement will decline gradually over the next 2-3 years. So you're buying a car that is far less exciting to everyone (including the buyer), when it actually rolls around.

Apple has figured this shit out. Announce. Excitement. Available at stores. Car market can't quite work the same way, but the emotional reactions are the same.

----------


## LilDrunkenSmurf

> You can do this of course.
> 
> But peak excitement over this car is now, and will last about 6 months. Then excitement will decline gradually over the next 2-3 years. So you're buying a car that is far less exciting to everyone (including the buyer), when it actually rolls around.
> 
> Apple has figured this shit out. Announce. Excitement. Available at stores. Car market can't quite work the same way, but the emotional reactions are the same.



I mean, it's low volume, right? 6000 the first year, 8000 the next year. And with the great ICE ban of 2035 looming, it's going to be one of the last fun "hot hatches", at least so far as we know. 4 door, manual, AWD hatchback that's not a Golf R. There will be "enough" interest for the next few years.
It's like if Apple only had 10000 gold iphones worldwide, but they're 2 years out. The pre-sales would still be sold out ASAP.

It's also a refundable deposit. Sure there's better things I could do with $500 over the next two years, but there's worst things too.

----------


## bjstare

> You can do this of course.
> 
> But peak excitement over this car is now, and will last about 6 months. Then excitement will decline gradually over the next 2-3 years. So you're buying a car that is far less exciting to everyone (including the buyer), when it actually rolls around.
> 
> Apple has figured this shit out. Announce. Excitement. Available at stores. Car market can't quite work the same way, but the emotional reactions are the same.



Yeah, I have no argument there. As said though, it's a small refundable deposit. It's a no-lose situation, really.

----------


## riander5

> Buuuuuttt, does it come in blue?
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> It's also been the BMW strategy for my entire lifetime. Very effective at selling "m-performance appearance packages" for mommy-mobiles. It's basically the whole car industry.



Hey, hey, hey... some of us have m performance packages on non M models here your words can be hurtful

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> Hey, hey, hey... some of us have m performance packages on non M models here your words can be hurtful



Shhhh!
Guys get Neg Reps for that sort of thing!
RoFL!

----------


## riander5

> Shhhh!
> Guys get Neg Reps for that sort of thing!
> RoFL!



Does it make it better if the car is used... I didn't order it this way ok it was like a free bonus. I have an M on my steering wheel....

----------


## killramos

Stahppp

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

RoFL!!

----------


## ExtraSlow

> Hey, hey, hey... some of us have m performance packages on non M models here your words can be hurtful



I judge you.

----------


## Buster

Replace the wheel. As good as BMWs are,I think they are still insisting on making those ridiculous giant wheels.

----------


## riander5

> I judge you.



Just don't make fun of me anymore for my choices

- - - Updated - - -




> Stahppp



We are basically driving the same car alright

----------


## Inzane

> Maybe if Beyond was a powerhouse website like 780tUnErS.com you could afford one and get out of Seto's shadow.
> 
> 
> RoFL! I keed, I keed!



 :ROFL!:

----------


## killramos

> Just don't make fun of me anymore for my choices
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> 
> 
> We are basically driving the same car alright



FS: Blue BMW

----------


## Buster

> FS: Blue BMW



bahahaha

----------


## pheoxs

So did they ever release US or Canada pricing for this thing yet? Or is it just dealer waitlists and no orders yet?

----------


## Xtrema

> So did they ever release US or Canada pricing for this thing yet? Or is it just dealer waitlists and no orders yet?



Didn't they actually refunded some deposit and got rid of wait list due to ridiculously low allocation?

I heard it's 1 per dealer per model year in Canada and 3 in US.

----------


## heavyD

I still have $1k down with Ryan on one of these since last year but there's really no information on allocations, ordering, etc.

----------


## Twin_Cam_Turbo

Im not going to take my car, planning to take my deposit back.

----------


## heavyD

> I’m not going to take my car, planning to take my deposit back.



Where did you have a deposit?

----------


## Twin_Cam_Turbo

> Where did you have a deposit?



Country Hills Toyota.

----------


## heavyD

> Country Hills Toyota.



Was there an ongoing list there when you put money down? I'm starting to get the feeling that these are going to be really difficult to get even if you have money down.

----------


## Twin_Cam_Turbo

> Was there an ongoing list there when you put money down? I'm starting to get the feeling that these are going to be really difficult to get even if you have money down.



Yes at least four other friends put down money there that day and at least two more randoms on launch day as well.

----------


## ExtraSlow

What's more frustrating for a fan? Putting down money and not getting one, or being so discouraged that you don't put down money? 

My prediction on March 30th was that they would "bring like 7 of them to Canada" and I stand by my meaning that demand will greatly outstrip supply.

----------


## Buster

> What's more frustrating for a fan? Putting down money and not getting one, or being so discouraged that you don't put down money? 
> 
> My prediction on March 30th was that they would "bring like 7 of them to Canada" and I stand by my meaning that demand will greatly outstrip supply.



they mispriced it.

----------


## ExtraSlow

> they mispriced it.



Far too low a price to get onto the list, I agree. Should be $15k non-refundable to get onto the list, then $90k for the car if you get one.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> Far too low a price to get onto the list, I agree. Should be $15k non-refundable to get onto the list, then $90k for the car if you get one.



Wait - did they put a Hellcat engine in it?

----------


## Buster

> Far too low a price to get onto the list, I agree. Should be $15k non-refundable to get onto the list, then $90k for the car if you get one.



that would defeat the purpose of $1000 interest free loans to the dealers and the attention that the company gets for not even having to deliver 90% of the cars.

----------


## DonJuan

If this allocation turns out to be true I'm gonna be looking for a different fun daily.

Soon people are going to start questioning my sanity when I point at a Corolla and say OOOOooo

----------


## rizfarmer

Another limited track edition also looks like a fifth colour 

https://www.motor1.com/news/589493/t...orizo-edition/

----------


## LilDrunkenSmurf

200 models, and I'm assuming not a single one makes it to Canada

----------


## 4WARNED

looks like online "reviews" are out...all over youtube.

is there anyone still getting one on here?

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lgAhcyG936U

----------


## Xtrema

> 200 models, and I'm assuming not a single one makes it to Canada



Apparently someone saw one getting off the boat in Vancouver. So there is at least 1 in Canada.

----------


## Buster

> Apparently someone saw one getting *off the boat* in Vancouver. So there is at least 1 in Canada.



it might be a refugee

----------


## Twin_Cam_Turbo

$45490 for the Core, $53990 for the Circuit and $59990 for the Morizo.

----------


## heavyD

> $45490 for the Core, $53990 for the Circuit and $59990 for the Morizo.



That's a little more than I anticipated when I put money down on one last year. It's a lot for a 4 cylinder vehicle let alone a 3-cylinder small car. At the quantities they are building them they should be a safe buy in regards to holding their value.

----------


## vengie

I'm officially out of touch with how much things should be.

----------


## Pauly Boy

Yikes, I was hoping for less, but I knew it was gonna be prob around $50k. The RS was that much (granted you got the extra set of winter wheels), so doesn't surprise me.

I'm out. I was 5 or 6th at South Pointe, so it's not like I'd have been getting one anytime soon anyways.

----------


## Twin_Cam_Turbo

The car is compromised far too much for me at those prices.

----------


## C4S

Well .. at least this one ($50-60K) is reachable ... vs $600K + Ferrari SUV ... and they sold out anyway ....

----------


## ExtraSlow

$50k is family car pricing.

----------


## Xtrema

> The car is compromised far too much for me at those prices.



But didn't Focus RS rocking close to a $60K price tag like 6 years ago? Won't that be $80K in today's $? And STI/EVO was in the mid $50s since 2010?

Or has Golf R's bang for $ raised everyone's expectation?

----------


## Twin_Cam_Turbo

> But didn't Focus RS rocking close to a $60K price tag like 6 years ago? Won't that be $80K in today's $? And STI/EVO was in the mid $50s since 2010?
> 
> Or has Golf R's bang for $ raised everyone's expectation?



It’s not a comparison to other cars in the “class” for me, it’s the cost of the car, what it is missing in the Core’s case, and how compromised it is as an outright performance car.

----------


## LilDrunkenSmurf

I still have my deposit down.

----------


## benyl

> But didn't Focus RS rocking close to a $60K price tag like 6 years ago? Won't that be $80K in today's $? And STI/EVO was in the mid $50s since 2010?
> 
> Or has Golf R's bang for $ raised everyone's expectation?



I bought my 2005 STi in June 2004 for $50K out the door. A WRX base for $30K is a bargain with 271hp today.

----------


## max_boost

> But didn't Focus RS rocking close to a $60K price tag like 6 years ago? Won't that be $80K in today's $? And STI/EVO was in the mid $50s since 2010?
> 
> Or has Golf R's bang for $ raised everyone's expectation?



Haha so true 

But we older lol

----------


## Ukyo8

> I bought my 2005 STi in June 2004 for $50K out the door. A WRX base for $30K is a bargain with 271hp today.



$50K in 2004 is the same as $73K today
The last year of the STi in 2021 was no where near $73K so cars have actually gotten cheaper in some cases

----------


## heavyD

> I bought my 2005 STi in June 2004 for $50K out the door. A WRX base for $30K is a bargain with 271hp today.



Yeah but the base model is very basic and more of a Crosstrek sedan than WRX's of the past.

----------


## ExtraSlow

While we are talking subarus, are any of them fun to drive anymore? Just the STI-level?

----------


## dimi

Price is right in line with the competition. But don't worry, even if you don't want one, you won't be getting one anyway.  :ROFL!: 

As for the car itself, the platform that would interest me is the Yaris GR, as it's 400lbs lighter than this.

----------


## ragu

Pricing is a bit too much for the platform. As someone said, the platform is a bit compromised in each way - small cabin, oversteer etc. 

Although I have my deposit down, I'm not sure if I'd pull the trigger if I got the call this fall. I won't lose sleep if I don't get my number. 

Used car market should return to pre covid soon. I have my eye on a few cars.

----------


## DonJuan

> While we are talking subarus, are any of them fun to drive anymore? Just the STI-level?



It's only fun getting an STI. Having an STI is considerably less fun.

----------


## Xtrema

Well, sounds like the 1st 9 GR MORIZO will be for influencers with track experiences only. Apply below.

https://www.toyota.ca/toyota/en/corolla-morizo-survey

----------


## Xtrema



----------


## LilDrunkenSmurf

Nope.

----------


## Xamim

"Bro"  :ROFL!: 

$30,000  :ROFL!:  :ROFL!:

----------


## BokCh0y

WTF....$30,000 above MSRP hahahahahaha

----------


## Twin_Cam_Turbo

Some dumbass will pay it. Probably some kid who has to have it no matter the cost.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

Aren't these things like $50k in the first place?!?
60% premium??!
LoL!

----------


## Buster

Are you guys laughing at the dealer or the sucker that will pay the ADM?

----------


## ExtraSlow

Incredibly rare limited edition car, I have no issues with ADM, or whatever above MSRP. 
It's the "standard family vehicles" where that makes me cry.

----------


## Swank

SalesBreaux  :ROFL!:

----------


## rage2

> Incredibly rare limited edition car, I have no issues with ADM, or whatever above MSRP. 
> It's the "standard family vehicles" where that makes me cry.



Like this? 



The crazy thing is people are still paying 10k+ over. Guess that’s what happens when the waiting list is over a year long.

Edit - current search still has the markups. 

https://www.rosevilletoyota.com/sear...x?Model=Sienna

Toyota US just DGAF. I guess in comparison, 30k adm on a GR corolla is a good deal for such a limited car? Someone will pay it.

Edit2 - 20k with these guys haha. Definitely a deal. 

https://www.rosevilletoyota.com/sear...l=GR%20Corolla

----------


## Buster

> Like this? 
> 
> 
> 
> The crazy thing is people are still paying 10k+ over. Guess that’s what happens when the waiting list is over a year long.
> 
> Edit - current search still has the markups. 
> 
> https://www.rosevilletoyota.com/sear...x?Model=Sienna
> ...



manufacturer should just raise the price and eliminate the dealer markup.

----------


## heavyD

> Are you guys laughing at the dealer or the sucker that will pay the ADM?



The dealer will end up doing well with the sale so clearly the sucker. At the end of the day it's still a Corolla. I really hope the Americans paying these outrageous ADM's are wealthy enough to pay cash and are not financing. It's a good car but not a great car and the only thing it really has going for it right now is exclusivity.

----------


## max_boost

Sienna’s are sweet. TRD be even sweeter

----------


## killramos

If the last couple years have done anything it’s shown that the masses are almost entirely insensitive to sticker price on cars, so long as they can be financed forever at low interest.

----------


## flipstah

> If the last couple years have done anything it’s shown that the masses are almost entirely insensitive to sticker price on cars, so long as they can be financed forever at low interest.



120 months 4.99% $10k down

----------


## ExtraSlow

Good point killy.. Wonder if the change in interest rates will have a larger impact on consumer behavior than the change in total price paid? 
Interest being 2x to 3x on new cars must make a big change to payment and affordability, I'd think. But then again, I'm often wrong.

----------


## riander5

Not that I'm a huge new car guy like killy or buster or single handedly paying sales peoples mortgages like shak, but these shenanigans + luxury tax basically means i'll never buy a new car again. Dealers can eat shit and die

----------


## ercchry

> Good point killy.. Wonder if the change in interest rates will have a larger impact on consumer behavior than the change in total price paid? 
> Interest being 2x to 3x on new cars must make a big change to payment and affordability, I'd think. But then again, I'm often wrong.



Please join us in the “worst time to buy” thread

----------


## ExtraSlow

Yeah, we need to merge these threadz.

----------


## Pauly Boy

Haha what a tool. $30k adjustment on a fucking Corolla.  :ROFL!: 

I got a chuckle when one of the sales bro at South Point called me to "discuss other options" though, lol.

----------


## heavyD

> If the last couple years have done anything it’s shown that the masses are almost entirely insensitive to sticker price on cars, so long as they can be financed forever at* low interest.*



Difference now is that low interest rates are no longer available. It's going to make it harder for the regular folk to fit these cars in their monthly budget with ADM. Heck take away ADM and these cars are still very expensive for a Corolla with an open deck 3-cylinder engine. Still at the low quantities these are being built there will be enough rich folk to snap them all up.

----------


## rage2

> Difference now is that low interest rates are no longer available. It's going to make it harder for the regular folk to fit these cars in their monthly budget with ADM. Heck take away ADM and these cars are still very expensive for a Corolla with an open deck 3-cylinder engine. Still at the low quantities these are being built there will be enough rich folk to snap them all up.



Don't underestimate the ability for kids with decent disposable income to get 4 squared into the current high interest rates and massive ADMs haha.

----------


## ExtraSlow

4 square lyfe

----------


## Buster

> Don't underestimate the ability for kids with decent disposable income to get 4 squared into the current high interest rates and massive ADMs haha.



i see nothing at all indicating an impending crass in car values.

----------


## killramos

> Not that I'm a huge new car guy like killy or buster or single handedly paying sales peoples mortgages like shak, but these shenanigans + luxury tax basically means i'll never buy a new car again. Dealers can eat shit and die



Im going to shatter the illusion by pointing out that Ive purchased a new car literally once in my life.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Does that include vehicles for your wife?
If it does, then I'm a "car guy" more than you. But I'm like 17 years older than you too....

----------


## killramos

My wife just rents cars

----------


## ExtraSlow

Smort

----------


## Buster

> I’m going to shatter the illusion by pointing out that I’ve purchased a new car literally once in my life.



And I own a pigsty of a family hauler and a dork-mobile.

----------


## JRSC00LUDE

> i see nothing at all indicating an impending crass in car values.



I'd say crass car values are already here.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> I'd say crass car values are already here.



Nope. A superior response is:

*Best asset crass.*

----------


## gmc72

> I’m going to shatter the illusion by pointing out that I’ve purchased a new car literally once in my life.

----------


## riander5

> And I own a pigsty of a family hauler and a dork-mobile.



Still, you love buying new admit it

- - - Updated - - -




> I’m going to shatter the illusion by pointing out that I’ve purchased a new car literally once in my life.



One, one a month, whats the difference right

----------


## killramos

:dunno:

----------


## jonni44

> My wife just rents cars




I've been renting Trucks/SUVs for 8 years now, $500/month, 6k/year, I get a new one every 2 years. Never have to pay for maintenance, everything is covered under warranty. I'm absolutely F***ked in 2024 when I can no longer lease vehicles at that price  :Frown:

----------


## jutes

> I've been renting Trucks/SUVs for 8 years now, $500/month, 6k/year, I get a new one every 2 years. Never have to pay for maintenance, everything is covered under warranty. I'm absolutely F***ked in 2024 when I can no longer lease vehicles at that price



Im sure there will be plenty of leases under $500, but they wont be what you necessarily want or need.

Just follow Killis #1 rule: Dont be poor.

----------


## ExtraSlow

if my average cost was $500/mo forever, that seems awfully expensive. But I am both poor and cheap. My aim is to spend less than that on my entire fleet of vehicles

----------


## Buster

> Still, you love buying new admit it
> 
> - - - Updated - - -



guilty

----------


## Twin_Cam_Turbo

> I've been renting Trucks/SUVs for 8 years now, $500/month, 6k/year, I get a new one every 2 years. Never have to pay for maintenance, everything is covered under warranty. I'm absolutely F***ked in 2024 when I can no longer lease vehicles at that price



I’m sure we can get you a nice Chevy Spark.

----------


## max_boost

> I've been renting Trucks/SUVs for 8 years now, $500/month, 6k/year, I get a new one every 2 years. Never have to pay for maintenance, everything is covered under warranty. I'm absolutely F***ked in 2024 when I can no longer lease vehicles at that price



Aha yup. I’ve been doing this forever but not at these rates sad face

----------

